# Do you guys have vendor contract agreements?



## illycut (Dec 11, 2007)

I am preparing to launch a clothing line for the first time and Im very paranoid about people knocking off the clothing. Even though we're submitting copyright and trademark papers, I want to take that extra step and present the screen printer with a contract stating the following

-clothing can only be reproduced for us
-Content of future product and client discussion are to remain within confidence.

does anyone have a template for such a contract?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

so you have a contract...and still get copied...what are you going to do??? do you have enough money to support a court action? Attorneys aren't cheap you know. I have been knocking around this business a few years and have yet to have any idea stolen. Don't be paranoid ..just enjoy the ride. After all life is a trip we don't get out of alive. 

I think most professional screen printers will make more $$ doing the screen work rather than scheming to rip off a customer... JMO


----------



## illycut (Dec 11, 2007)

well actually , i myself do have access to lawyers, but everyone is too busy to draft me up a contract over the next week. So i was wondering if there was a general template. This is the first time we would have dabbled in the realm of clothing, so its always good to start with a basis.

any temples ?


----------



## BoelenPython (Nov 22, 2007)

search for a non disclosure agreement. It may be the closest thing you may find. You can also add to it or modify it.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

You could use an NDA (non discolsure) or CDA (confidential disclosure) if you are worried about contacts and ideas, but like Charles said, you shouldn't worry about someone stealing your ideas unless it some useful inovating new invention. But when you place an order, companies are more concerned with filling the order because that's THEIR business and designing is yours.


----------



## BoelenPython (Nov 22, 2007)

here is a Confidentiality agreement that you can modify, its from ms word. There are also many non disclosure agreements that can be found on google, in business books and also business law software. if u cant find any let me know.








CONFIDENTIALITY AGREEMENT: Letter contract requiring prospective purchaser’s confidentiality in connection with its request for business information to evaluate proposed purchase of assets
_[letterhead of prospective seller]_
To: _[officer of prospective purchaser]_
_[street address]_
_________[city]_, _________[state]_ _________[ZIP Code]_
Re: Purchase of _________[company]_¾Confidentiality Agreement
Dear ________:
Your company, _________[prospective purchaser]_, has expressed an interest in acquiring the assets and business of our _________[specify]_ operation conducted in _________[State]_ and its vicinity under the name _________[prospective seller]_ (the “Acquisition”). In this connection, you have requested certain information concerning the business, operations, finances, properties, and affairs of the Company.
As a condition to furnishing you with this information, you agree that this information and any other information which the Company furnishes to you or your representatives or which you or your representatives obtain through this access (collectively, the “Evaluation Material”) will be kept confidential.
You agree that the Evaluation Material will not be used by you, your employees, affiliates, or your representatives (collectively, your “representatives”) in any way detrimental to the Company. The Evaluation Material will be treated as belonging to the Company, and shall not, without our prior written consent, be disclosed in any manner, in whole or in part, to anyone who is not one of your affiliates or representatives and does not have a need to know it to help in the Acquisition. The Evaluation Material shall not be used other than for the purpose of the Acquisition.
You agree that you will not, and your representatives will not, disclose to anyone who is not a direct participant in the possible Acquisition, either the fact that negotiations are taking place or any of the terms, conditions, or other facts with respect to a possible transaction.
If our negotiations with you are terminated for any reason, or if the Acquisition is not consummated promptly, you agree to return to the Company all Evaluation Material and all copies, summaries, and notes of the contents or parts of this material (regardless of who made them), without retaining any copies of any of this material.
No failure or delay by us in exercising any right, in whole or in part, shall operate as a waiver of any other right. This Agreement shall be governed by the internal laws of the State of ________.
It is further understood and agreed that money damages may not be a sufficient remedy for any breach of this Agreement by you and that the Company shall also be entitled to specific performance as a remedy for any such breach. These remedies shall not be deemed to be the exclusive remedies for your breach of this Agreement, but shall be in addition to all other remedies available at law or equity to the Company.
If you are in agreement with this, please sign and return one copy to the Company. It will then constitute our Agreement with respect to its subject matter.
Very truly yours,
_[Signature and title of representative of prospective seller]_
AGREED:
_[Signature and title of representative of prospective purchaser, and date of signing]_


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

There is always gonna be bootleggers out there and as a clothing line you will suffer some loss due to this. in the beginning you really shouldnt worry about this too much. one way of looking at this is if someone is actually bootlegging your brand then congrats. that means someone thought your clothing was worth bootlegging.

another thing is that as a screen printer i would never risk my business to print for a bootlegger its just not worth it, and im sure most screen printers wouldnt either.

trust me this problem probably wont pop up until later on just focus on getting your clothing line on its feet......Good Luck on your adventure.


----------



## illycut (Dec 11, 2007)

i really appreciate the feedback, very useful. I'll focus on launching a brand and worry about it later. I'll use the NDA and just stick with my copyrights, should be good. Thanks again


----------



## LN17C (Dec 11, 2007)

illycut said:


> i really appreciate the feedback, very useful. I'll focus on launching a brand and worry about it later. I'll use the NDA and just stick with my copyrights, should be good. Thanks again


Your best bet is to get in with a printer that has client/printer confidentiality, where you and your artwork feel safe being in someones hands.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

as a printer i would not sign any such contract. if i signed your contract and you brought in your art and it looked anything like some art i already had in the works for another customer or for my own use i would be screwed. why would i chance it. buy your own press and keep it locked up in a top secret high security location would give you the best protection from theft. just my two rips on the bong. stan


----------



## LN17C (Dec 11, 2007)

staned said:


> as a printer i would not sign any such contract. if i signed your contract and you brought in your art and it looked anything like some art i already had in the works for another customer or for my own use i would be screwed. why would i chance it. buy your own press and keep it locked up in a top secret high security location would give you the best protection from theft. just my two rips on the bong. stan


 
that is true, but if you know how many people that i deal with on a day to day basis, that decide to buy their own press and then end up trying to sell it to me. if you are not very familiar with the process and dont have experience doing it, then stay away. you need to be making yourself money first, before you even think of making such a huge investment.


----------



## illycut (Dec 11, 2007)

staned said:


> as a printer i would not sign any such contract. if i signed your contract and you brought in your art and it looked anything like some art i already had in the works for another customer or for my own use i would be screwed. why would i chance it. buy your own press and keep it locked up in a top secret high security location would give you the best protection from theft. just my two rips on the bong. stan


 
I think that contract would be bad too. the contract im speaking of would protect my work. If i bring in something similar to what you already print, then i already have a problem. Im trying to keep my design exclusive, so I would simply want to protect that material. Make sense? (i do see what you're saying, a contract could be written the way you're thinking, but what does the designer gain from that anyways? )


----------



## illycut (Dec 11, 2007)

So I made a contract for my vendor, they signed it, and all is well. Look like im going to look at samples next week. If anyone has a need for a confidentiality contract for vendors, feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

